# Need some help :(



## jennaton2010

I have a biocube 29 and I have taken water samples to a saltwater aquarium store 2 times now the first time they told me my ammonia and nitrite was 0.2 and that they needed to be zero so i went back a week later and they only checked the nitrite level said it was 0.1 but they will not sell me any fish until its 0. I have read that some ppl's nitrite has been higher than that and sustained fish life what do I need to do. I atleast want a shrimp or something to clean the tank up a bit its growing something along the sand area all the way around the tank.... any suggestions>?


----------



## drunkenbeast

How old is the tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness

No fish or inverts until your Ammonia is 0, your Nitrites are 0 and your Nitrates are under 40. Your in a Nitrigen Cycle, and this will take 4-6 weeks. Thats the nature of having a new tank. Doing partial water changes can bring those numbers down. Depends on where we are at in your cycle. Oh, and a shrimp will not clean up Diatoms or eat your hair algae.
What is the Nitrogen (Cycle) Cycling Process? - The Nitrogen Cycle in a Marine Saltwater Aquarium
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/243/4/e/nitrogen_cycle___aquarium_by_lickmybrain-d2xq101.jpg


----------



## jennaton2010

the tank is about a month old. I have a hermit crab and 2 peppermint shrimp and a couple snails in there already and they seem to be doing fine.


----------



## Reefing Madness

jennaton2010 said:


> the tank is about a month old. I have a hermit crab and 2 peppermint shrimp and a couple snails in there already and they seem to be doing fine.


Seem to be ok and thriving are 2 different things. Ammonia kills both fish and inverts.
Basic Water Chemistry Part 3: Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates
Understanding the Nitrogen Cycle: Part 2
Ammonia And Nitrite In Saltwater Aquariums


----------



## snail

Just be patient and you'll get there soon. It sounds like you've found an unusually good fish store that wants your tank to work, not just sell fish, so be happy about that.


----------



## jennaton2010

well Ill keep you posted on the shrimp and snails I checked the levels today and everything was good from what I could tell the nitrite was in the middle of being ideal and caution and the ammonia was in a ideal level according to my color charts for the tests.... but I also just put some new live rock in there last night, the man at the aquatics store said that it would help with the nitrite levels because they already had good bacteria on them... thanks everyone... any ideas on how many fish I could have and what kind... i know the tangs are out and the morish idol that i orginnally wanted because they get to big but clown fish are in and not sure what I want to put with it.... when I actually put fish in the tank...


----------



## Redtide

Jen, nitrites are of little concern in a salt tank as they are pretty much harmless in the lower numbers, their toxicity is offset by the salt. Ammonia is another matter it is toxic but most test kits are very hard to read at low levels, to be certain you have a strong biological function happening I suggest you get a small shrimp from the deli and put it in a piece of nylon stocking in the tank, wait 2 days then test for ammonia morning and night, if you do not see an increase in ammonia by day 5 your good to go.


----------



## jennaton2010

Redtide the guy the gave me the tank suggested the deli shrimp as well i thought he was off his block but did it anyway about 3 or 4 days before I put a real shrimp in there yesterday all the levels were in ideal and ok levels according to the charts that came with my master test kit. the nitrite was a shade in between ideal and caution also when I had it tested last week the store said the ammonia was fine but the nitrite was 0.1, i have been reading tons of forums from all over the place and most of the ppl that have established tanks have nitrite levels up to 0.6 and their tanks are fine.... i have been taking my time with this i have had the tank about 2 and half months only fully funtional about a month in a half.... what type of filtration should I have on my tank?


----------



## Redtide

jennaton2010 said:


> Redtide the guy the gave me the tank suggested the deli shrimp as well i thought he was off his block but did it anyway about 3 or 4 days before I put a real shrimp in there yesterday all the levels were in ideal and ok levels according to the charts that came with my master test kit. the nitrite was a shade in between ideal and caution also when I had it tested last week the store said the ammonia was fine but the nitrite was 0.1, i have been reading tons of forums from all over the place and most of the ppl that have established tanks have nitrite levels up to 0.6 and their tanks are fine.... i have been taking my time with this i have had the tank about 2 and half months only fully funtional about a month in a half.... what type of filtration should I have on my tank?


for filtration the live rock is all you need for biological, should be about 25 to 30 lbs of LR, you can use some filter floss or polyester in the overflow but it MUST be washed out every 3rd day or you will grow nitrate, I like to ise a turkey baster to blast the rocks off and change the floss the next day, go slow with fish additions as the live rock needs to catch up to the load, for a 29 a pair of clowns and maybe 1 small fish like a 6 line wrasse or royal gramma would be about it.
Nitrite is not a big issue in marine tanks thats why people salt freshwater tanks to lower the impact. Ammonia test kits are just terrible to read unless you get Le mott or Hatch kits big$$ though as they are lab kits, go slow all's good


----------



## jennaton2010

well my aquatics store suggested that I put a baggie of activated charcol and a baggie of phosphate remover in the back and suggested a protein skimmer and some uv light in the back to promote good algae growth so I found this website: mediabaskets.com and under biocube 29 there is a media basket and fuge basket and AquaticLife Internal Mini Protein Skimmer 115 that I could put in the back compartments that are now empty I thought I could put the skimmer in the first compartment where it sucks the water in, the media basket I could put the charcol and phosphate absorber in it and the fuge basket I have a few very small pieces of live rock i could place them in there and the light thing there is a pic of what Im talking about at this link in the picture of the product... do you think this would help my tank ....BioCube 29 Package Deal - Aquarium Filtration Upgrades & Supplies


----------



## Reefing Madness

Those things can help out your tank if don't plan on using a Sump.


----------



## jennaton2010

well I dont really have space for a sump I dont think.... its in a little hallway about 4ft x 4ft it has a door that leads to the car port.... the light does not get in but a tad when the door gets opened usually its really early in the morn or late afternnoon... so it works out... thanks i apprieciate all the help...


----------



## jennaton2010

Do you think I could have the following in my 29 gallon tank once up to specs:
Two Picasso Clownfish and a sand sifting starfish
• One 6 Line Wrasse
One Bi-Color Blenny
flameback angelfish
something along those lines.... I had a bigger list similar to the nemo crew lol but my tank is not big enough for that ?


----------



## Reefing Madness

That would be a crowded tank with the correct amount of Live Rock.


----------



## Redtide

jennaton2010 said:


> well my aquatics store suggested that I put a baggie of activated charcol and a baggie of phosphate remover in the back and suggested a protein skimmer and some uv light in the back to promote good algae growth so I found this website: mediabaskets.com and under biocube 29 there is a media basket and fuge basket and AquaticLife Internal Mini Protein Skimmer 115 that I could put in the back compartments that are now empty I thought I could put the skimmer in the first compartment where it sucks the water in, the media basket I could put the charcol and phosphate absorber in it and the fuge basket I have a few very small pieces of live rock i could place them in there and the light thing there is a pic of what Im talking about at this link in the picture of the product... do you think this would help my tank ....BioCube 29 Package Deal - Aquarium Filtration Upgrades & Supplies


activated carbon and phosphate remover are ok but they both need replacing and frequent cleaning, a good skimmer is an excellent option both for good water and oxygenation ,media baskets,fuge baskets,uv lighting are just excuses to not do water changes, spend that money on a ro/di unit and just change water, the only answer to pollution is dilution, export of nutrients is what reef keeping is all about, on 30 gallons a change of 3 gallons a week is just so simple


----------



## Reefing Madness

Redtide said:


> activated carbon and phosphate remover are ok but they both need replacing and frequent cleaning, a good skimmer is an excellent option both for good water and oxygenation ,media baskets,fuge baskets,uv lighting are just excuses to not do water changes, spend that money on a ro/di unit and just change water, the only answer to pollution is dilution, export of nutrients is what reef keeping is all about, on 30 gallons a change of 3 gallons a week is just so simple


To a degree water changes are a way of reducing nutients. I haven't done a water change in over 3 montths. Water parameters never waver, but I use cheato and Caulpera to export my nutrients. Its not all about the water changes. I will agree that UV and media baskets are a total waste of time and money. And agree that an RO/DI is almost a must in Salt Water, not a must have, but in the long run it helps keep a tidy tank.


----------



## Redtide

Reefing Madness said:


> To a degree water changes are a way of reducing nutients. I haven't done a water change in over 3 montths. Water parameters never waver, but I use cheato and Caulpera to export my nutrients. Its not all about the water changes. I will agree that UV and media baskets are a total waste of time and money. And agree that an RO/DI is almost a must in Salt Water, not a must have, but in the long run it helps keep a tidy tank.


I can reasonably agree with that for someone with experience, for a new reefer there are some habits that just have to be learned, dealing with water is an essential and might as well start clean lol, when was the last time you put some tank water in a nice white bucket? phenols don't get removed by plant life


----------



## jennaton2010

Im not sure what a ro/di unit is I will look that up now.... but as far as the media baskets and water changes wouldnt it be better safe than sorry and use both im not sure i have 2 books i have been reading and tons of online stuff so im def not rushing it and dont fully know what I need other than what the books say thats why im asking I really do appriciate all the help.... thanks


----------



## jennaton2010

ok as far as the ro/di unit goes its to clean your water for the tank as in the water in your house like tap water and well water from what I gathered... I would not drink the water that comes from my sink with out a filtration system of my own let alone use it in my fish tank the water I have in my aquarium comes from my aquatic store so do I really need the ro/di unit if i do that


----------



## Redtide

jennaton2010 said:


> ok as far as the ro/di unit goes its to clean your water for the tank as in the water in your house like tap water and well water from what I gathered... I would not drink the water that comes from my sink with out a filtration system of my own let alone use it in my fish tank the water I have in my aquarium comes from my aquatic store so do I really need the ro/di unit if i do that


if you have in house filtration it could be an ro unit, quite easy to add a di canister to that, water from the LFS is expensive,hard to transport and can be of questionable quality, Im sure for now its fine as you get more involved you can always add it.
The media baskets are fine if you want to use them, there is nothing set in stone for this hobby only the understanding of what will do what for what reason lol


----------



## Reefing Madness

Redtide said:


> if you have in house filtration it could be an ro unit, quite easy to add a di canister to that, water from the LFS is expensive,hard to transport and can be of questionable quality, Im sure for now its fine as you get more involved you can always add it.
> The media baskets are fine if you want to use them, there is nothing set in stone for this hobby only the understanding of what will do what for what reason lol


*i/a*
Along with a RO/DI you will need or should also use a inline TDS meter, this will tell you when your DI and or filters are in need of replacment.
TDS= Total Disolved Solids


----------



## jennaton2010

Reefing Madness said:


> *i/a*
> Along with a RO/DI you will need or should also use a inline TDS meter, this will tell you when your DI and or filters are in need of replacment.
> TDS= Total Disolved Solids





But I get my tank water from the aquatic store... its like a dollar a gallon I dont need a water filtration thing if im not using the water in my house for the fish tank right? Im confused a little...


----------



## Reefing Madness

jennaton2010 said:


> But I get my tank water from the aquatic store... its like a dollar a gallon I dont need a water filtration thing if im not using the water in my house for the fish tank right? Im confused a little...


You are correct. If you are not using a RO/DI, there is no need for all the stuff we suggested.


----------



## Redtide

jennaton2010 said:


> But I get my tank water from the aquatic store... its like a dollar a gallon I dont need a water filtration thing if im not using the water in my house for the fish tank right? Im confused a little...


no confusion lol, store water is just expensive, inconvenient, and of questionable quality, you'll find reef people are very fussy about water


----------



## jennaton2010

Redtide said:


> no confusion lol, store water is just expensive, inconvenient, and of questionable quality, you'll find reef people are very fussy about water


i see lol thanks guys


----------



## jennaton2010

Ok I know that I need to clean my sand obviously.... before my tank can be fully functional becasue it almost looks like its rusting and its getting on my rocks.... should I clean it or replace it....


----------



## Reefing Madness

Leave your sand alone. Its called a Diatom Bloom, and this to will pass by itself. Patience is a must at this point.


----------



## Redtide

Reefing Madness said:


> Leave your sand alone. Its called a Diatom Bloom, and this to will pass by itself. Patience is a must at this point.


+1, there's lots of algae for everyone lol, this one is easy


----------



## jennaton2010

ok Ill leave it alone...


----------



## jennaton2010

Okay so My tank is doing great I have a clown fish now he is doing great too.... I put a AquaticLife Internal Mini Protein Skimmer 115 in the tank but it keeps filling up with water not slime or anything.... I know its supposed to be thick and nasty looking in the cup but mine isnt is this bad or good.... I have tried turning the water valve full open, and half open half closed, and even all the way closed but it still fills up with water. what do I do!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Is the water in the cup brown and smell nasty?


----------



## whitetiger61

skimmers will need to be tuned in..you should have gotten instructions on how to do this..with the skimmer..if its used..pervious owner should have explained how to tune it in..most skimmers can be set up for a wet skim or a dry skim...if you dont have the instructions try to post a pic of the skimmer and i will see if i can help ya out.

Also new skimmers will fill the cup up very quickly sometimes until they are broken in..ive had a few do that, then ive had some that i just put in the sump plugged in and the started skimming without being touched.

Rick


----------

